# Raceliner custom tank bike



## TRM (Apr 18, 2015)

I have listed the Raceliner bike on eBay that was built using one of my 'Spaceliner Convertible Tanks'.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=181718895048






Here's the link to the tanks that I have for sale:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65678-Spaceliner-Convertible-Tanks


----------

